# Pet peeve.



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Something that bugs me, and not just on this forum, is people who insist on quoting the ENTIRE OP when answering. Sometimes the OP can be paragraphs long, resulting in scroll, scroll, scroll though the quoted sections to get to the replies.

If the replier is adding in answers, within the original text, to make it clear what they're replying to, that's OK. But to quote the whole post just fills up the thread with unneeded text. 

It's annoying.


*Disclaimer, i haven't had my morning coffee yet... :wink2:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

You have very little to worry about in life if this is all that bothers you.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> You have very little to worry about in life if this is all that bothers you.


This is true. That's why i brought it up! :grin2:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Lol.😂
Ok fair enough,you should rename your thread meaningless pet peeves.
Mine is when I ask someone do they want a coke/cookie/chocolate bar/ice cream etc and they say no.Then I get myself one and they want to share it.😡


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> Lol.😂
> Ok fair enough,you should rename your thread meaningless pet peeves.
> Mine is when I ask someone do they want a coke/cookie/chocolate bar/ice cream etc and they say no.Then I get myself one and they want to share it.😡


Oh heck yeah. That's really annoying too. :grin2:


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't mind pet peeves ......they don't eat very much they don't poop or pee and if your ignor them thet go away!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

DayOne said:


> Something that bugs me, and not just on this forum, is people who insist on quoting the ENTIRE OP when answering. Sometimes the OP can be paragraphs long, resulting in scroll, scroll, scroll though the quoted sections to get to the replies.
> 
> If the replier is adding in answers, within the original text, to make it clear what they're replying to, that's OK. But to quote the whole post just fills up the thread with unneeded text.
> 
> ...


IKR, I hate that too. 

:grin2:


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

DayOne said:


> Something that bugs me, and not just on this forum, is people who insist on quoting the ENTIRE OP when answering. Sometimes the OP can be paragraphs long, resulting in scroll, scroll, scroll though the quoted sections to get to the replies.
> 
> If the replier is adding in answers, within the original text, to make it clear what they're replying to, that's OK. But to quote the whole post just fills up the thread with unneeded text.
> 
> ...


I agree. 

Members could practice better quote discipline ( 😂 ) and even edit the quote. 

I like sites that won't quote the entire quoted string. 
I really like sites that auto compress quotes that exceed a certain length. 
If you want to read the full quote just tap on the "expand" link.


----------



## David51 (Sep 12, 2017)

DayOne said:


> Something that bugs me, and not just on this forum, is people who insist on quoting the ENTIRE OP when answering. Sometimes the OP can be paragraphs long, resulting in scroll, scroll, scroll though the quoted sections to get to the replies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have not been able to only quote one paragraph. If I was on a computer yes but i am on an iPad which is new to me.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I hate it when I write a really hard answer to a tricky question and some Moderator deletes the thread because sock puppet just before I hit submit.
arrrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

And I was being so helpful! 




Mr. Nail said:


> I hate it when I write a really hard answer to a tricky question and some Moderator deletes the thread because sock puppet just before I hit submit.
> arrrrrrrrrrgh


----------

